# NOS or not



## badse-r (Oct 19, 2003)

Im not sure to if i want to NOS my sr20de, but I DO WANT MORE PONIES. Some people tell its ok others tell me bad idea. Ive done all my bolt ons, but still want more (yeah, Im greedy so shoot me). Any who Id rather get info from nissan people. thanks


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, try it. Start small, use only good gas (110 octane or better), retard the timing 2 degrees for every 50 shot (not sure how much the DE can handle), and use colder plugs. That is the generic speil that I tell people who want to use nitrous.

Do not get greedy with the unit and you will spray for a long time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Get it...just don't use it for minutes straight. Only sporadic sprays.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why 110 octane or better? thats way overkill. especially for everyday use. general rule of thumb, reduce timing by 1 degree for every 25hp shot you move up, the same for plugs, move 1 step closer for every 25hp of shot. super unleaded, 91 or higher. as long as you have it set up correctly and youre not getting detonation, you can run it until the bottle is empty. i made a run the other day against a 97 maxima from 75 to 140 mph. no pinging, no problems. ive gone thru about 15 bottles since i installed my system and my engine idles beautifully still with lots of n/a power.


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> why 110 octane or better? thats way overkill. especially for everyday use. general rule of thumb, reduce timing by 1 degree for every 25hp shot you move up, the same for plugs, move 1 step closer for every 25hp of shot. super unleaded, 91 or higher. as long as you have it set up correctly and youre not getting detonation, you can run it until the bottle is empty. i made a run the other day against a 97 maxima from 75 to 140 mph. no pinging, no problems. ive gone thru about 15 bottles since i installed my system and my engine idles beautifully still with lots of n/a power.


Why 110 or better? Because that pretty much guarantees no knock. I have had many people tell me that their car is not detonating on 91 octane (not saying that your's is), but they end up melting a piston or burning a valve because of detonation. Just because you can not hear the detonation, does not mean it is not there. I run a knock meter in my car and I can tell anytime it detonates.

I know 110 sounds like overkill, but what is better, a little too much octane, or pulling the engine because you blew it up while squeezing? I would rather err on the side of caution, but to each their own.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

Taffy said:


> Why 110 or better? Because that pretty much guarantees no knock. I have had many people tell me that their car is not detonating on 91 octane (not saying that your's is), but they end up melting a piston or burning a valve because of detonation. Just because you can not hear the detonation, does not mean it is not there. I run a knock meter in my car and I can tell anytime it detonates.
> 
> I know 110 sounds like overkill, but what is better, a little too much octane, or pulling the engine because you blew it up while squeezing? I would rather err on the side of caution, but to each their own.



You can't drive daily with 110 octane gas. You'll be poor really quick. Plus no more mula for no2.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

*reply to taffy*

every car since 1985 has come with a knock sensor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

110 may be safe overkill but like stated, expensive and a waste for daily driving. i have no problem running it for track night and some ocassional street racing, but any other time and youre losing bigtime n/a power. too much octane slows down the burn rate, thats not good on daily driving.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

For spraying, just use an octance booster. I've heard toluene and xylene make great octane boosters. One is 114 octane, the other 117. Adding like a gallon to 91 gives you like 94 I think, and it doesn't increse HC in the gas enough to make it illegal. Plus, you can usually find it for like 5 bucks a gallon, on par with race gas, only higher octane. Just a thought...


----------

